# Ceiling popcorn texture



## T.Brady (Nov 23, 2021)

Can I scrape off surface of popcorn texture and not scrape down to drywall? I want to lightly stomp and paint. Will old texture remain bonded to drywall?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

its best to wet it down with garden sprayer until it comes off like cottage cheese. you want to get all it off because it just dust until you wet it down. if it coming off hard wet it more. if its been painted over then dry scrape just the top and paint it again. then you can texture it. any time you cant get it all off you run the chance of blisters until last coat of paint is dry. its a very delicate and unstable texture.

word of caution. some popcorn had asbestoses in it! if wet and you wear a mask you should be good.


----------

